# Swan Mount--Best of Both Worlds



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay if I shoot my swan this year I would really love to get it mounted. However I would really love to eat it as well. But in this situation I know it is hard to have your mount and eat it too.

So I was thinking about one of those mounts where they just do from the upper chest to the head. Would it be possible for me to breast out my bird so I can get the meat and also get this kind of mount?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Just do a head mount!! That way you can eat your swan. Mount in on corner of a hallway with the long neck looking down the hallway.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That is what I am talking about. Should I leave the body intact after breasting?

Ha maybe put the head in a short of a U so it can look around the corner. That would freak people out!


----------



## stuffer (Aug 27, 2007)

You can get the meat and mount it too. Just make a cut from the anus vent to straight across from the wings. Its a lil more sewing but oh well. Unless you want the legs too. Then just fold the skin back over with a wet towel in the breast and freeze. They are so full of down you wont even notice they were cut.

Dwayne


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Not many taxidermists I know will take a bird that a customer had already cut. I know I wouldn't. Make arrangements with whoever your taxidermist is ahead of time for instruction.


----------

